# Dealerships duplicating problem but lying to my case manager?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you have it on paper from a dealership, contact your GM rep and fax or email a copy of that dealership's documentation to them.


----------



## SotoStyley (May 30, 2013)

Well, i did that now. They told me my case was being move to a district adviser and they should be contacting me sometime tomorrow. Its a little disappointing to go through all this trouble, but i am not going to give up easily. The fact that one of the dealerships put it on an invoice, should help a lot even if they did lie to the GM rep who spoke with them. I just emailed it.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

What year/model car is this problem on ?


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

PI0928: Bump, Surge or Vibration at Idle in Drive at a Stop - (Mar 8, 2013) 
Subject: Bump, Surge or Vibration at Idle in Drive at a Stop 







Models: 2013 Buick Encore 2012-2013 Chevrolet Cruze, Sonic Equipped with 1.4L Engine (RPOs LUJ, LUV) and 6T40 Automatic Transmission (RPO MH8) Vehicles Built Prior to January 1, 2013 
[HR][/HR]Condition/ConcernSome customers may comment on a bump feeling, a surge or an engine vibration while stopped at idle with the transmission in Drive and their foot on the service brake. 
*Note: *This condition is only when stopped at idle with the transmission in Drive and foot on the service brake. 

Recommendation/InstructionsThis condition may be caused by the transmission Neutral Idle feature.
*Important: *The Neutral Idle feature will only function when transmission fluid temperature is 37°C (99°F) or greater. Verify that the transmission fluid temperature is 37°C (99°F) or greater before diagnosing this condition. 

When the concern occurs, move the transmission shift lever to the manual position.
Moving the transmission shift lever to the manual shift position will prevent the Neutral Idle feature from functioning. 
If the concern is eliminated by moving the transmission shift lever to the manual position, it is caused by the Neutral Idle feature and variation in the 1-2-3-4 clutch fiber plates. The 1-2-3-4 clutch fiber plates should be replaced with the part number listed below. This is a kit that contains two clutch fiber plates. 
If the concern is not eliminated by moving the transmission shift lever to the manual position, it has a different cause and further diagnosis is required. 
Parts Information
Part Number
Description
Qty
24268545
Plate Kit, 1-2-3-4 Clutch 
1


----------



## mitch_cruze (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been looking through the forum after having my 2012 Cruze repaired for the surging concern. It wasn't easy, and I was given the run around too. I've made a number of posts since November 2012 on another thread. This was the outcome http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch.../8554-surging-while-stopped-3.html#post209877.


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I had this problem a lot during winter and now I have something to show my dealership.


----------



## SotoStyley (May 30, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze ltz. It seems like they just don't want to do their job. I called my dealership back home and described the issue and they were able to find the problem without me even having to bring the car in, only problem is im in the military on the other side of the country in NC. Just some more questions. The dealerships I tried again were just telling me since theres no check engine light or throwing any codes when they "check" with their computers. they cant help me. which is extremely frustrating.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SotoStyley,

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. I can certainly assist with your dealerships in your area. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, mileage, address, and phone number? I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steveb1965 (Jun 14, 2013)

The above statement saying built prior to Jan 1 2013 is Not true. Mine was built in 3 - of 13 and having the same issue.....


----------

